# Looking for Story/Author



## Luna Scarlet (May 3, 2020)

So I recall there this story on furaffinity called "Deal with the Devil" I know the author also has a story called "UTC - Spider" and another I think was "UTC - Naga". Does anyone know the author or if the stories are even still up?


----------

